# Walmart now sells their version of Align



## bluenurse (Aug 9, 2007)

I have been using Align for the past year. While it hasn't fixed all my problems, it sure has helped. The cost of Align has put a strain on my pockectbook, it never seems to come down in price. Two days ago I found walmarts knockoff for Align. It is $12 dollars cheaper for 28 pills versus Align. The ingredients are comparible, although Walmarts has added a few more strains of probiotics, The main ingrediant is the same. Just a heads up for those who use Align, and might want to save some bucks. I have only used it now for 3 days. But so far so good!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good to hear and thanks for letting us know!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes I saw that Target also has a knockoff version now. It's not the same strain of bifantis but it has some other strains in it too. Much cheaper!


----------



## bluenurse (Aug 9, 2007)

PD85 said:


> Yes I saw that Target also has a knockoff version now. It's not the same strain of bifantis but it has some other strains in it too. Much cheaper!


The walmart version is still working as good as the original Align for me. Thanks for the info at Target. Glad we have cheaper options now


----------

